# BuyCostumes Halln Clearance/Blowout etc Plus 30% off Exp 11/8/10



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW Costume Express is a "partner" with BuyCostumes and seems to have the same sale promotion going (their Code is 30extra ). Don't know if they have the exact same merchandise or not but thought it was worth mentioning in case you are looking for a particular costume and one of the two places carries it.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Also try extra35 for 35% off at BuyCostumes.com. Not positive it's still valid or for how long. It's sitting in my shopping cart and so far the system hasn't told me it has expired, but I haven't tried placing an order yet either.


----------

